# Do dedicated music players have a future?



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 21, 2008)

When u have 2GB+ of memory cards available for a Cell Phone, who will buy a dedicated music player?    

] typoed Microsoft's Zune Creative's Zen & Apple's iPod


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> When u have 2GB+ of memory cards available for a Cell Phone, who will buy a dedicated music player?



personally after using Zune 30, I would say, if I have a mobile with MP3support and good earphone  I would not b using my Zune 30


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

Zune is from Microsoft 
And yes, I'd rather prefer  a MP3 player than a phone music player. Primary reason being battery life. I can play my Zen for 20+ hours continuously. But again if you have phone with good sound quality such as SE W series and you are a casual listener then mobile is a good option.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

the important point is the battery life 

see.. I can listen to music in my mp3 players for hours together and can even exhaust it completely...

but not with my mobile phone... I need the mobile phone to make calls and send messages not listen to music all the time 

but a few occassions like waiting some where for some time I can use mobile for music... a mobile phone is a great all in one device but still it has a strong primary use...


[offtopic] +100 for amitava82's siggy  [/offtopic]


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

Since I like to carry a large music collection, I would definitely go for a dedicated MP3 player.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

I really think they do. Large storage capacities, ease of use, battery life and most importantly audio quality will carry them through.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

I wud rather use a high end iPod with a lower end cellphone rather than getting a high end Music Phone. In case of a music-fone, if u screw ur music player, u screw ur phone as well.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

mobile rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/100.gif camera, music and phone all in one device *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## fuzail (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

NoOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

Yup, mobile phones rock. W960i/N82 rox


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

personally i hate to carry a dedicated camera (Sony T200); a dedicated music player (iPod 5G 30 GB); a cell fone (Nokia 6600) ..... all are amongst the best in the business but its cumbersome to carry all 3 a single device that can belt out performance as good as a single device then im for it .... but dedicated devices will always out perform converged devices .... there is no fone+cam that has features that my T200 can give me; fone+music player well it is subjective ... though i have seen my brother SE fones i still prefer the iPod for music ....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*



enticer86 said:


> I wud rather use a high end iPod with a lower end cellphone rather than getting a high end Music Phone.


+1

but wouldnt it raise the issue of global warming. With converged devices one saves energy. But this convergence should not go out of the limit. I think cell phone manufacturers should focus more on music+phone-camera.
Cell phone's camera isnt worth.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*


Chalo atleast someone agreed to me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

cellphone .. who carries two devices.. unless hardcore ipod fan .. but he would go for iphone..!
phone+player is way to go..!

tht too my k550 does not suit my life style completely .. coz its 14mm fat .. i wanted w880 which is 9.9 mm slilm.. fits great in my tight jeans .. budget made me stick to k550

now SE walkman phones support 8GB ..! dunno abt nokia though...! nokia makes all fat phone.. 6300 which impressed me .. turned out a loser


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Cell phone's camera isnt worth.


 
grrr...gurrrrrrrrr. It's part of convergence


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

if you are going on a holiday then you need a digital camera
for a normal day out cell phone is enough .. now n73me 3 mp cam is soo cool

now even the slim and sexy w890 will feature a 3 mp cam 8)


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

Already we ppl carry 2 cellphones..and wid that we hav to carry a separate music player..ah itz very difficult to carry all the tingz together..
but for heavy usage..i wil still prefer the music player..
so according to me they still have a future..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

Most phones have music playback capability nowadays (the experience is crappy, but let's keep that aside). But no one actually listens to music cause they don't want to exhaust the battery. While if you have say Zune, you will most definitely listen to music, or watch videos till the battery is exhausted. Calls are perceived as important, and not to be fooled around with. If you don't have music after the battery runs out, most people will not be affected. 

Also, music players give amazing amazing battery life compared to phones. The iPod syncs/Zune sync well with their softwares and make it easy to manage music (and large quantities of it). 

I guess the future is going to be convergence, but till that future is realised, Music players _make sense_...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

i'd anyday prefer my creative zen vision m than a mobile...though i wudn't mind a low end phone


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Do dedicated music players have a future? (Creative's Zune\Apple's iPod)*

I carry my phone just for what it does the best i.e. annoy me whole day with unwanted SMSes and fugging telecallers who always have one or more things to shove up my arse whether I want it or not.

I would anyday prefer a dedicated camera+music player(zens and zunes)+a low end(high battery life) mobile phone than somethings like n95.personal opinion though.I haven't seen many phones with audio playback as good as any standard PMP.

And as goobi said-managing your music is so much easier in PMP's than mobile phones,I mean if you put,say, 500 songs in your mobile phone then you are most likely to scroll back for like 5 minutes everytime you want to search and listen to a particular track.And yea not to forget the podcasts--I love 'em.Just subscribe to them and your PMP gets updated with them everytime you connect it to your PC>


----------

